# My two fella's!



## Snickerbug (Jul 2, 2010)

Here are pictures of my boys:

Snickers and Peppermint, Peppermint is the one with white.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Too cute! I just love their expressions! :biggrin:


----------



## Snickerbug (Jul 2, 2010)

The, "why do you keep putting that camera in my face" one? Haha!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ooooh cute little dogs!


----------



## Snickerbug (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

